
Mono Success Story - rayvega
http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.comp.gnome.mono.devel/35827
======
mhd
Writing your interface in the native language/toolkit and then interfacing it
to a cross-platform backend is often a better solution than trying to shoe-
horn everything into one GUI that won't fit to any OS properly. Which is
especially true for Macs.

I remember that the imeem guys did something similar with their chat/social
app (defunct now).

